# Pics of Gator Tanks...



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Im picking up an American Alligator Baby (6") pretty soon, just started to cycle the water today with bio-spira so it will be a lil bit of time, but I want to decorate the tank, and build it up so lit looks nice...

I was thinking of making a "beach" for him with a lot of sand, but that is a lot of cleaning, and will get messy, quick. And ive also thought of using those floating "rocks" for them to crawl up on, but they just looks tacky to me...

So anybody have any pics out there of what others have done to make a gator tank?

Oh btw he is going in my 55gallon tank for now....240gallon to come in a year


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

My uncle has a baby gator. Getting pretty big now. All I can say is do not screw with it. They have BAD!!!! tempers. I assume you realized this though lol.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll get some pictures of my enclosure up later today... try to make it around 70% water and 30% land. Btw, gators aren't really particular to water quality, so don't be too concerned about that unless you've got live fish in there that are sensitive to it.


----------



## daaaaaan (Oct 27, 2004)

Yes, please do post pics....and you think if I have silver dollars in the water, they will be too fast for the gator to cath?


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

gator are vicios and quick good luck though if ur goin to try that


----------



## water_boy173 (Nov 20, 2005)




----------

